#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  PV Showservice over de kop...

## Ws Soundexpresse

Heren, er is er helaas weer een gegaan.
dit keer pv Showservice, http://www.faillissementsdossier.nl/...rvice-b-v.aspx

deed veel top40 tape acts ed.

Hoorde ruim n jaar terug al dat het slecht ging daar, en dat er investeerders ed. in gegaan waren, maarja dat was horen, blijkt dus toch iets echt niet goed gezeten te hebben daar....

----------


## timedriver

Getuige de tweets op twitter worden er nog wel producties gedraaid.

Hoogstwaarschijnlijk in dienst van de curator.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Dat hoor ik al een jaar of 5/6 dat het slecht ging bij PV en dat ie over de kop zou gaan....Ik ken nog wat verhalen over dat bedrijf, maar daar laat ik me niet over uit hier...Veel dingen waren in ieder geval geen hoogstandjes...

----------


## showband

Het zijn bij ons altijd uiterst correcte gasten geweest die keurig leveren wat je bestelt. Ik wens ze niets dan goed.

----------


## Rolandino

WAt mij juist opvalt bij de meeste failissementen is dat het meestal BV of VOF zijn.

De meeste eenmanszaken blijven gewoon bestaan.

Moet ik wel zeggen de meeste eenmanszaken zijn bedrijven waarvan de eigenaar er naast nog een baan bij heeft dus nu in deze zwakke tijd sterker staan.

Ik besta al ruim 15 jaar zonder problemen en JA ik leef er van ook in mindere tijden.

Zou het komen dat ik niet veeleisend ben ? Of heb ik gewoon het geluk dat ik geen schulden en hoge lasten heb en alles in eigen beheer heb ? 

Moet zeggen dat ik ook bijna op mijn bek ben geweest om voor een klant die een lang termijn had ( 2 jaar ) gereserveerd spullen had geinvesteerd en die klant na een half jaar failliet ging en ik eigenlijk met een hoop spullen zat.

Dat gebeurt vaak bij de grotere bedrijven. die gaan investeren op projecten in de toekomst.

Een ding heb ik geleerd en dat is dat je NIET in de toekomst kan kijken !

----------


## stainz

Een bedrijf dat altijd correct en precies overkomt is jammer dat zoiets gebeurd. Zal waarschijnlijk ook bij hun zo zijn dat er hoge schulden staan voor dure spullen die ze hebben (die Adamson Line-Array zal hoogstwaarschijnlijk deels van een investeringsmaatschappij of bank zijn).

Kleinere bedrijven investeren vaker met de middelen die ze hebben, terwijl grote bedrijven risico nemen door een grote set op afbetaling te kopen. Tot je niet meer kan betalen.

Of dit bij PV ook exact de oorzaak is, blijft natuurlijk een speculatie; het is wel de meest plausibele verklaring.

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Een bedrijf dat altijd correct en precies overkomt .



Zo correct als dat ze misschien overkwamen waren ze niet zeker niet qua betalingen naar free-lancers . 
Ik heb 1 x voor ze gewerkt en was er ook gelijk klaar mee toen ik dus ipv 2 weken meer dan 2 maanden kon wachten op mijn geld (en ik was niet de enigste die hier een probleem mee had) .

----------


## Joost van Ens

Dit zat er gewoon aan te komen. Te veel willen hebben en doen. Ongeveer alle concurentie weggeconcureerd door structueel iets te lage prijzen te vragen. Een hoop personeel wat eigenlijk totaal niet weet/wist waar ze mee bezig waren, en als er dan wel goede jongens waren, dan waren ze er maar even. Ik heb  behoorlijk veel met deze firma samen (moeten) werken, en er waren klussen bij die gewoon super goed gingen, maar ik heb in de loop de jaren, ook door de verhalen die rond gingen over onder meer betalingen, geen hoge pet op gekregen van dit bedrijf. Een hele grote mond, maar daar red je het niet mee. Jammer voor die genen die er nu bij inschieten, en ik gun niemand een faillisement, ook Pascal niet. Maar het hele pv is en blijft een beetje een raar verhaal.

----------


## MusicXtra

> WAt mij juist opvalt bij de meeste failissementen is dat het meestal BV of VOF zijn.
> 
> De meeste eenmanszaken blijven gewoon bestaan.
> !



Keep on dreaming! Van eenmanszaken wordt er nauwelijks ruchtbaarheid aan een faillissement gegeven. Daarnaast gaan eenmanszaken inderdaad minder vaak failliet omdat dit altijd kleine bedrijven zijn waarbij bij bedrijfsbeëindiging door problemen vaak iets meer overzichtelijk zijn en met kleinere bedragen gepaard gaat. En omdat het altijd ook met een persoonlijk faillissement gepaard zal de betreffende ondernemer altijd regelingen proberen te treffen.

----------


## tha_dj

Zonde hoor ! Gaat kennelijk ergens toch inderdaad fout met het inkomsten / uitgaven plaatje !!!

Heb overigens respect voor de mensen die nog aan het werk zijn, mochten ze al hiervan van tevoren op de hoogte zijn !!!

Zit namelijk ook een ploegje op Mallorca met de party animals  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Geen loon van die klus, ook niet erg, zit toch lekker een weekje in de zon  :Cool:

----------


## Rolandino

Als ze pech hebben kunnen ze die week "vakantie" nog een deel uit eigen zak gaan betalen.

----------


## tha_dj

NOPE !!! Zijn inmiddels vanaf vanmiddag retour, en was maar 1 man voor de techniek mee, sliep net als de animals in een geboekt apartementje betaald door Jan Vis ( boekingskantoor ).

Voor zover ik begreep vanmiddag blijft het personeel gewoon bij de acts ( hebben immers al een goede band met elkaar, enz ) en de apparatuur komt straks gewoon bij een ander bedrijf vandaan.

Meeste zijn overigens veelal zzpér ( freelance ) zoals ik begrepen heb, en wat eigenlijk ook vrij logisch is.

Maar toch jammer dat het met een bedrijf met 1500 acts op jaarbasis toch zo raar loopt ( toch meer uitgaven gehad als inkomsten ??? )

----------


## AJB

Ik hoorde vandaag dat Pascal zelf niet failliet is hoor, het bedrijf was al niet meer van hem, maar van een investeerder.

----------


## HansV

Apart om te lezen iedereen met zijn eigen verhaal ;-)
Moet dan toch maar ff kort reageren..

Pv is inderdaad failliet, maar we zijn druk bezig met een doorstart.
De shows draaien gewoon nog door..

Bedrijf is anderhalf jaar geleden overgenomen, toen zat namelijk pv ook al tegen het failisiment aan.
Alleen na anderhalf jaar kwamen er nog teveel oude koeien uit de sloot.

@tha_dj vanwaar die info? Knap om dat te weten, aangezien wij de act party animals al een tijdje niet meer doen?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Pv is inderdaad failliet, maar we zijn druk bezig met een doorstart



Ik hoop dat ie nu wel voor normale prijzen gaat werken...Niet om nu ineens lullig te doen, maar hij heeft in de loop der jaren niet overal vrienden gemaakt...En natuurlijk is er ook personeel geweest die duur waren...Ook begrijp ik wel dat hij slecht nee kon zeggen, maar soms moet dat...Het is leuk als je een wereld tour kunt doen, maar dan moet je het wel goed organiseren en vooral proberen daar een goed persoon op te krijgen en vooral zelf zoveel mogelijk in dit kleine landje blijven..En vooral beter naar papa luisteren denk ik... :Smile:   Dit is mijn visie op het verhaal aan de hand van mijn ervaring met Pascal V...Ik kan het goed mis hebben, maar zo heb ik het ongeveer zelf gezien. Pascal kan het wel, denk ik en Pascal is denk soms best een lieve jongen, maar blijf scherp en opletten..En probeer de juiste mensen om je heen te krijgen...

Zijn er nog steeds van die lekkere broodjes kaas in huize Versnel?... :Big Grin:

----------


## HansV

Ik kan niet anders dan je gelijk geven..
Daar laat ik het bij.

P. Is al lang niet meer werkzaam bij ons.

Enne de broodjes , das heel lang geleden en verleden tijd :-)





> Ik hoop dat ie nu wel voor normale prijzen gaat werken...Niet om nu ineens lullig te doen, maar hij heeft in de loop der jaren niet overal vrienden gemaakt...En natuurlijk is er ook personeel geweest die duur waren...Ook begrijp ik wel dat hij slecht nee kon zeggen, maar soms moet dat...Het is leuk als je een wereld tour kunt doen, maar dan moet je het wel goed organiseren en vooral proberen daar een goed persoon op te krijgen en vooral zelf zoveel mogelijk in dit kleine landje blijven..En vooral beter naar papa luisteren denk ik...  Dit is mijn visie op het verhaal aan de hand van mijn ervaring met Pascal V...Ik kan het goed mis hebben, maar zo heb ik het ongeveer zelf gezien. Pascal kan het wel, denk ik en Pascal is denk soms best een lieve jongen, maar blijf scherp en opletten..En probeer de juiste mensen om je heen te krijgen...
> 
> Zijn er nog steeds van die lekkere broodjes kaas in huize Versnel?...

----------


## Gast1401081

> ..En vooral beter naar papa luisteren denk ik...



das de man die mijn eeuwige waardering en respect kreeg door midden in de show eten te organiseren voor de crew, en zelf een pauze-cd'tje instartte. 

Onder het mom van " Wie niet werkt zal niet eten, maar dat geldt ook andersom..." 

Blijkt maar weer dat de normale boekhoudkundige analyses voor deze bedrijfstak toch iets anders werken dan bij de Shell, Unilever, en Philips. 
(waar Cor Boonstra er eind vorige eeuw heel kort over nadacht, en met spoed PhonoGram verkocht...gisteren een leuke docu over op nld2)

----------


## tha_dj

@Hans V, OEPZ toch verkeerd begrepen......inderdaad....zo'n 8 maanden geleden vertrokken met het EX personeels lid, welke inmiddels freelanced met de jongens.

En waarom ik dat weet, 1 van de animals is ook MIJN personeel en familie ( koude kant ) verders zijn de Bazen ( producers ) kenissen.

Verder weet ik er weinig van, maar goed, vindt het wel jammer dat met zoveel werk het toch niet gewoon overeind blijft.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Verder weet ik er weinig van, maar goed, vindt het wel jammer dat met zoveel werk het toch niet gewoon overeind blijft.



Blijkt maar weer dat je van omzet niet kunt vreten, daar heb je winst voor nodig. :Wink:

----------


## PeterZwart

> Ik kan niet anders dan je gelijk geven..
> Daar laat ik het bij.
> 
> P. Is al lang niet meer werkzaam bij ons.
> 
> Enne de broodjes , das heel lang geleden en verleden tijd :-)



Doe mij nog maar zo'n doosje met sportlife kauwgom.. of iets uit de slamFM Grabbelton (rubbertjes)

Jammer dat PV terziele is maar shit happens..

----------


## ljanton

Doorstart? Dus geen toffe outletdeals van leuk materiaal?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## HansV

We hebben gewoon een doorstart! Dus het topic mag dicht.

----------


## stainz

Heel veel succes met de doorstart zullen we maar zeggen dan en hopelijk geleerd van waar het nu mis gegaan is.

en Hans, topics gaan hier op het forum zelden tot nooit dicht.

----------


## Gast1401081

> We hebben gewoon een doorstart! ....



Zet'm op, witte muizen!

----------


## badboyscrew

uit een lege bv valt toch weinig te veilen.

----------


## showband

is dat met de complete oude inventaris of is er ook een (deel) verkocht?

----------


## MusicSupport

Zo te zien draait de boel weer onder de naam Eventsound.nl
Duidelijk een doorstart van PV Show maar van mij mag Hans Valkema wel het een en ander uitleggen op de site.
De website staat vol met artiesten die inmiddels elder onderdak hebben gevonden en referenties van het oude bedrijf.
Ik vind het een vreemde manier van communicatie; pronken met de 'veren' van een voormalig edoch failliete onderneming. Wie is nu wie daar en wie is de nieuwe 'investeerder', zou voor de site een communcatie naar de nieuwe klant wel wenselijk zijn.

----------


## Hans van Demen

Er staan zelfs artiesten bij die ze al jaaaaaren niet meer doen ! Ja met kerst 2010 hebben ze nog met 1 groep een optreden in Italie gedaan, omdat ik een prijs bij het buro neerlegden, die gezien de opdracht geheel gerechtvaardigd was, zij deden het voor de prijs van een tapeshow met feestdagen toeslag (!).

Raar dat ze dan op een gegeven moment de stekker eruit trekken....

----------


## tha_dj

Ja, de mooie foto's, praatjes te gekke referenties, enz staan er nog !!!

Maar hoe is het afgelopen met de mensen, bedrijven die nog een klap aan geld kregen ???

Zou denk zelf als persoon van een failliete onderneming, met schulden bij bepaalde mensen, NIET onder een andere naam naar buiten durven komen binnen dezelfde klanten kring en branche.

Maar moet zeggen, ze hadden / hebben wel 2 hele VETTE trailers :-)

----------


## HansV

Even vooropstellen is het feit dat de stekker er niet vrijwillig is uitgetrokken, maar door bepaalde schuldeisers!
De naam is gewijzigd omdat de oude naam een bepaald gezicht aan vast zat die al een tijdje niet meer werkzaam was.

Echter zijn we druk  bezig met het onderhoud van de website , geef jullie gelijk dat de artiesten en referenties niet meer passen op de site.
Dit zal zeer binnenkort ook worden verwijderd.

@Hansvandemen , ik lees dat je het geluid verzorgd voor 2 Brothers On The 4th Floor ? Zie ik je dan 1e kerstdag op een 90's party in Steenwijk ?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

geen ruzie kinderen... als de stekker eruit gaat heeft dat toch een reden...
en ja schuldeissers... tja die hebben toch een hoop te vertellen en als er al schuldeissers zijn dan zegt dat genoeg toch?

----------


## Hans van Demen

> @Hansvandemen , ik lees dat je het geluid verzorgd voor 2 Brothers On The 4th Floor ? Zie ik je dan 1e kerstdag op een 90's party in Steenwijk ?



Dag Hans,

Klopt. Schudden we elkaar de hand ?

Gr,
Hans

----------


## HansV

Zeker geen ruzie hoor haha, nergens voor nodig.
Iedereen kent het financieel verleden van PV Showservice, das niet iets nieuws.

----------


## HansV

Ligt eraan hoe laat je uit moet? Ik geloof ik rond 1.00.
Anders schudden we zeker elkaar de hand ;-)





> Dag Hans,
> 
> Klopt. Schudden we elkaar de hand ?
> 
> Gr,
> Hans

----------


## Hans van Demen

> Ligt eraan hoe laat je uit moet? Ik geloof ik rond 1.00.
> Anders schudden we zeker elkaar de hand ;-)



Uit om 23.00 uur.   Jij bent daar met Marc ?  Marc kan ook met mij meerijden, buiten dat hij in mijn woonplaats woont, en dezelfde achternaam heeft is hij nog familie ook !

Zie je zondag..

----------


## HansV

Klopt helemaal! Haha, wat een toeval allemaal ;-)
Zie je zondag.





> Uit om 23.00 uur.   Jij bent daar met Marc ?  Marc kan ook met mij meerijden, buiten dat hij in mijn woonplaats woont, en dezelfde achternaam heeft is hij nog familie ook !
> 
> Zie je zondag..

----------


## tha_dj

@ HansV, ja soms ligt de keuze bij een ander en kom je er met een goed gesprek niet meer uit ! En website updaten is inderdaad redelijk tijdrovend, zeker als daar een nieuw uiterlijk voor de nieuwe onderneming, enz moet worden ontwikkeld.

Maar blijf die trailers VET vinden !!!

----------

